# Running a built 421, 65 GTO, Tri-power, considering a 66 Tri-power setup



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

My wife's 65 GTO is running a built 421 and I am considering moving from the smaller center carb 64/65 setup to a 66 for the larger center carb/more power. The carb setup on her motor MUST be a Tri-power, so it seems the only move up in performance would be to go to the 66 Tri-power setup. Can you give us suggestions on sources for the 66 manifold, center carb, and a "tuner" who could take the manifold and carbs and modify them for the best performance? I can provide specs on the roller cam, CR, rear gear (yet to be determined, but likely a 3.75 or 3.90) etc.
Thanks!


----------



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

If the Tri-power setup we have can be modded or tuned to support mid 400s horsepower, that's OK too, but I need info on tuning/performance enhancing capabilities as well. Thanks


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Welcome to Pontiac Tripower | Pontiac Tripower



"...The shop owner is a Pontiac nut! For this reason...Call to discuss your Pontiac multi-carburetion needs..."

http://www.thecarburetorshop.com/Multicarbsetups.htm#Factoryunits

http://www.thecarburetorshop.com/Pontiacmultiplemanifolds.htm


----------



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks! I will look into it and contact them. Anyone else?


----------



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

*All American Carburetors*

All American Carburetors has the 3 Rochester carbs from the 65 Tripower now. From referrals and carbs I have seen them do in person, and conversations with them I am confident that they will do a great job. They emphasize that they restore, not just rebuild them. I also sent the cam and other build specs to them so they can get an idea of what to do (jetting, etc) to maximize the build for her motor.


----------

